# Calorie Replenish?



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

Just curious as to what people who exercise vigorously here eat to replenish calories....I've started to increase my cardio work outs and I've been going to chipotle after all runs/swims/bikes, but i'm looking to switch it up...any ideas?


----------



## Scotch (Aug 9, 2009)

Your question makes no sense to many of us, I'm afraid; if (big if) we do exercise vigorously, we do so in large part to lose or control weight (i.e., burn off calories); eating more to replace those calories, while often tempting, would be counterproductive.


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Your question makes no sense to many of us, I'm afraid; if (big if) we do exercise vigorously, we do so in large part to lose or control weight (i.e., burn off calories); eating more to replace those calories, while often tempting, would be counterproductive.




I guess my question goes out specifically to triathletes and marathon/distance runners. 


My work outs typically burn around 2000-2500 calories. Because this is what many people burn in a day, I need to take in a large ammount of calories post work out so I don't become fatigued. Chipotle has been my source for a while(since i can concoct a burrito with 1300 calories) but I've started to get tired of it 3 times a week for the past few months..


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2009)

who's confused, scotch? maybe you. we shouldn't speak for others. many peopele exercise for various reasons besides weight loss. 


to the OP, you could switch to anything that you like that is heart-healthy if cardio is your aim. try lean meats/poultry, beans, whole grains, oils like olive, less fast food. try to get enough calories to maintain if that is your goal. listen to your stomach's rumblings & what it craves, if it craves potato chips, sub with a baked potato or 2 & a little sour cream & salsa... lean meats, sammiches made from those & low-fat cheeses. try a sub (hoagie, po-boy, etc.) instead. just easy on the sauces. they pack fat calories. you can find more nutrients in chips!

looking for compact food?  pharmacarices have many supplements! they're often most oils, & sugar though.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 9, 2009)

> I guess my question goes out specifically to triathletes and marathon/distance runners.


 
I have had friends in the past that were distance runners as well as weight lifters (DH) that used to eat a lot of protein and carbs. The runners were big on pasta and the weight lifters were big on turkey and some lean beef.
George Foreman comes in handy for a lot of the proteins.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 9, 2009)

I just asked my son, who is an All-American Nordic skier, and does triathalons, his reply "anything and everything, pasta, burritos." He eats lots of potatoes and rice, too. Especially when he goes back to college.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to be quite a bit into the weight lifting scene, though you couldn't tell it much now due to my lack of exercise in the last 8 or so years.  But my diet was about 75% protein which, if you buy correctly, will give you what you want.  If you're looking for calories, use lean ground beef or ground buffalo.  This will give you calories and protein.  If you want leaner, but less calories, go ground turkey.  

I'm thinking that if your workouts use so many calories, that you're talking cardio (hence marathon/triathlete), so you will probably want to go lean calories like turkey or in supplement form like Whey protein.  Carb's are a good form of calories too,  rice, pasta, etc ... this should help you with your energy for cardio workouts.  Eat 6 meals a day, high carb ... probably  than 40% carbs from pastas, but you want to keep a high protein diet to keep muscle, unless it is the look of an Ethiopian child on crack look like most marathoners   Running burns muscle as well if there is not enough internal fuel.

My weight lifting diet consisted of (in my weight gaining phases, which I cycled on and off on 6 week cycles to break it up):

4am: Nitrotech shake, Celltech shake

After lifting(5-6am): 12 eggs (but only 1 yolk due to cholesterol), usually scrambled with Tabasco sauce

9am:Protein shake and a 1/2 lb cold grnd beef meatball, 3 hard boiled eggs

Noon: Whole boneless/skinless chicken breast with rice(any flavor) and 3 hard boiled eggs

3pm: Protein shake and a 1/2 lb cold grnd beef meatball, 3 hard boiled eggs

6pm: Regular meal consisting of protein such as steak, burger, chicken, turkey, or fish with potatoes or rice with veggies

9pm: Protein shake


As you can see, this is high in calories and protein, which packed me up to 240 lbs of muscle at about 10%-12% body fat at 6'0".  I'm not much the picture of good diet or exercise now at 225 lbs and about 20% body fat, but I can pack weight on anyone and can probably take it off fairly well, though not as well as a dietitian.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you should rather post this query on a fitness board.


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> I think you should rather post this query on a fitness board.


i have. just trying to get some more ideas.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2009)

Why MW? There is nothing wrong with posting it here. It is a food question, not an exercise question.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmmm. Cool thread. I think freefallin's answers are likely the most helpful for you so far. I'd go heavy on the protein and rice as well. Sounds like just the ticket, and low fat too. 

Chipotle? Why that in particular if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

Alix said:


> Hmmm. Cool thread. I think freefallin's answers are likely the most helpful for you so far. I'd go heavy on the protein and rice as well. Sounds like just the ticket, and low fat too.
> 
> Chipotle? Why that in particular if you don't mind me asking?


lots of calories, protein, mainly for the good taste, get to pick what makes up my burrito, also the location...theres one near the end of my bike/run loop so it's convenient...One of my friends who I train with did it, and I guess I just 'picked it up'.  I usually get double meat to add some more protein in with it.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Chipotle the name of a restaurant? In my world its just a pepper.


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

Alix said:


> Is Chipotle the name of a restaurant? In my world its just a pepper.


Yeah, sorry...Didn't think for a second, Chipotle is a popular restraunt in the US that specializes in burritos. Chipotle: Gourmet Burritos and Tacos


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2009)

I see. Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't getting it for a bit!


----------



## Claire (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm... I had a friend when I was in the service who had a serious metabolism problem.  This was in the early 70s and such products as Ensure weren't available, if they were invented at all.  Because she ate in the chow hall and lived in the barracks her options were very limited (by the way, for the rest of us gals, the calorie load of chow hall food was deadly, we all gained huge amounts).  Her doctor had her taking a package of Carnation instant breakfast with her and stirring it into a glass of milk at each meal.  That way she managed to maintain the minimum weight the Air Force had for her height at the time.  Now there are lots of health drinks to help you if you start losing weight.  Also nutrition bars.  Oh, I'm with those who never heard of chipotle (aside from the pepper).  Hmmm, maybe I haven't traveled in too long!


----------

